# Frigorífico tira agua



## franma (Jun 8, 2012)

hola, buenas. tengo un frigorifico daewo no frost de esos que tienen el congelador en la parte de abajo, con cajones. bien pues lo que pasa es que tira mucha agua por la parte de abajo(pero por dentro del conjelador) ¿que puede ser? pd: lleva asi mucho tiempo y no solo lo hace en verano, sino tambien en invierno. y tampoco parece afectar al funcionamiento ya que sigue enfriando bien... hasta ahora. gracias por adelantado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

Algunos tienen una bandeja con una manguera fina que vierte el agua a un receptaculo sobre la bocha-motocompresor , para así evaporarla.

Suele taparse dicha manguera 

Saludos !


----------



## franma (Jun 10, 2012)

ok. gracias. mirare a ver si es eso, y si esta taponado intentare desatascarlo.


----------



## arpa1991 (Jun 10, 2012)

que tal, el problema de tu refri es que se esta tapando el drenne de deshielo, es un orificio que tiene abajo del evaporador(congeladro) por la parte de adenmntro, lo que puedes haver es desconectarlo 2 dias, y despues abrirlo y meter un alambre para serciorar que no este tapado, es mas facil hacerlo asi, entonces destapas atras donde esta el compresor y te fijas que caiga el agua en la charola....espero habberte ayudado...saludos


----------

